# Why wasn't I told about this!



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Six-figure state pensions on the rise in Florida | Fox News I can hardly believe this stuff, while us poor slobs work for chump change!
I should have said, why weren't we all told about this! I'd have sold out and been there in a heart beat!! Shoot, I'd settle for 5 figures!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Must be slow mail due to election day. It's probably the same bunch who made feeding the homeless illegal. Next thing you know it will be illegal to be sick or ugly in Florida.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Right, soon won't be able to give to Goodwill or Salvation army??? What are these folks thinking, besides trying to raise revenue?!? Or even have a yard sale!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No you missed out on the great deal. Question what sky rocketed Scott Walker to county executive in Milwaukee when he was a un known conservative ?
Milwaukee county employees in a secrete late night deal cooked up a scam where they could buy back into a retirement plan for pocket change. In exchange they got 1 -1.2 million dollar check the day they retired plus their full retirement for life. We are talking country park workers the whole bunch of them. While they thumb their nose at the State and said there was nothing anyone could do about. Walker got in and at least stopped any more of it. Walker then return 30% of his pay to Milwaukee each year.
Now you know how Scott Walker started his trip to become Governor of Wisconsin


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Illegal to feed the homeless? They are criminalizing existence. If everyone is guilty of a crime, even unknowingly, then everyone can be jailed at the whim of TPTB. It's about control.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Government, regardless of party is inherently evil. It will always expand and enrich itself at the public's expense.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Why do you think state and local governments are going broke. 

1. They are over promising a defined benefit retirement. 
2. They are short changing what they set aside to pay that benefit.

Equals a real big future problem. Estimates are $365 billion short in the state of CA by itself.


----------

